# Anybody have a "Chawly Changer" coin dispenser?



## Lurker

*Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser?*

I read on another forum that these are a handy gadget to have. They keep you from accumulating a mountain of spare change. I am thinking about getting one. They are only about $6 shipped, but I was wondering if anyone had used one and how they liked it.





web page


----------



## Saaby

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser?*

I hate carrying change, so I throw my change on a box and take the box to the bank every couple of months to be counted.


----------



## Lurker

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser?*

Yes, I accumulate a coffee can full every once in a while. My bank won't take it unless it is rolled. What a pain. Even with a coin rolling machine, it takes a while to roll and an extra trip into the teller line at the bank. I'm looking for a way to avoid that. Sounds like you have a great bank!


----------



## Bucky

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser?*

I have one and they are great. Holds just enough change to be useful. The customer service is great too. The owner personally responded to me when I sent in an e-mail. 

I highly recommend them if you need to carry change with you. They are also great for carrying toll money in your vehicle.

Bucky


----------



## Lurker

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser?*

Thanks, Bucky, I think I am going to try one. It looks like it will easily fit in a pocket and be an easy way to get rid of change. I may have rolled my last stack of pennies.


----------



## ZENGHOST

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser?*

That's an interesting concept. I also accumulate change but I only take mine in once or twice a year and I don't have a change machine so I'm generally rolling $200-300 worth of change (they won't take mine unless it's rolled either) and carrying it to the bank.


----------



## Lurker

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser?*

I have been rolling about $100 at a time and believe me, a change machine is a necessity. They are not perfect and it is still a hassle, but doing it by hand will drive you crazy. But maybe the changer is a better way. I am definitely going to order one.


----------



## thesurefire

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser?*

Nope. I do however have a nice lump of it sitting on my desk. Every few months Ill count it and take it to the bank. The poroblem I have is that it gets to heavy if you have more than a few coins on you at a time.


----------



## rfdancer

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser?*

Many markets now have coin counting machines in them. I think you just dump your change in, it counts it and then they charge you 3% of the total. Quick and easy - for $3.00 on $100 worth of coin - it's worth it to not have to roll the coins.


----------



## Maple_Syrup

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser?*

To me, it looks like a solution in search of a problem ... kinda like a tip calculator. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif 

Just my opinion though; please don't take offense if you have one and swear by it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Bucky

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser?*

[ QUOTE ]
*Maple_Syrup said:*
To me, it looks like a solution in search of a problem ... kinda like a tip calculator. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif 

Just my opinion though; please don't take offense if you have one and swear by it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am with you on the tip calculator, but wanting to organize change in your pocket so it doesn't jingle and/or fall out is a pretty common problem.

Bucky


----------



## Lurker

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser?*

rfdancer, 
The grocery store change machines are a neat idea, but in my area (Raleigh, NC, USA) the prevailing fee for that service is 8.9%. Nearly $9 on $100 in change. That is going to add up to real money over time. Heck, I'd go into the coin rolling business for a hefty fee like that. Plus you still have to collect the coins, carry them in to the store and you only get a voucher that must be redeemed or cashed by a chashier. There must be a better way.


----------



## leadfoot

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser?*

I must be living right. My bank refuses to accept coin in rolls. They count it for free, I only have to seperate it.

Leadfoot


----------



## Minjin

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser?*

I must have it easy. My bank has those coin counting machines in the lobby and its free. No rolling and no fees for me.

Mark


----------



## drchow

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser?*

Obvioiusly we need to get the name of the manufacturer who makes thsoe machines and i'll petition my bank to get them.


----------



## Wingerr

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser?*

I make it a point to never accumulate change, preferring to use it up whenever possible, so I don't have coin sortage problems. Not of my own accord, anyway. Except my parents accumulated buckets of coins, and I was tasked one day to take it to the bank to convert to real money. Went to a bank with a brand new coin counter machine, with a cutesy little cartoon girl interface giving instructions, and had to get the bank rep to empty it out the machine several times before I was done. Neat machine, and supposedly they did it free of charge, but who's to say; I certainly wouldn't know if the thing skimmed off 50% of the take. Never was very good at counting jelly beans...
The Chawly thing looks nifty though, so long as it doesn't add too much weight and bulk, and works as easily as it says.


----------



## Lurker

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser?*

Here's another trick I picked up to reduce the rate at which I accumulate coins. 

Every morning when I get dressed, I put a single quarter in my pocket. With just one coin, there is no jingling in my pocket. If I make a purchase that totals up to, for example, $5.06, I don't get back nearly as much change as I used to, because I can offer the quarter.

I figured out that having a quarter in my pocket vs. having no coins will reduce my accumulation of coins by 38 percent. That's not perfect, but it does take a chunk out of the problem. 

And it also eliminates that sinking feeling you get when a purchase rings up to $5.01 and you realize that for the lack of a single penny, you are going to have to break that $20 bill and get a pound of change back.

This has worked for me for a while, but I have been dropping some hints for a Father's day gift, so after 6/20 I hope to be equipped with the Chawly Changer and giving that a try.


----------



## avusblue

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser?*

Looks neat. I just ordered one. Cheers to them for making the price reasonable enough to try it on a lark, and also for the cheap shipping ($1.05!). I hate feeling "taken" by others who charge expensive shipping on a cheap item.

Looking forward to receiving it.

Dave


----------



## glenthemole

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

I have the opposite problem, I never have enough change...
The train ticket machine which only accepts coins always has by far the shortest queue, the vending machines at school only accept coins, the cashiers in the cateen get stressed if you pay with notes as they run out of change and it seems i always end up with only notes.


----------



## Wingerr

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Interesting info  on inventor's trials and tribulations in getting it to market-


----------



## Lurker

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

I received my Chawly Changer last week. I have to say that I am impressed with the quality of this thing. It is really solid and looks like it could just about last a lifetime. It also looks like it couldn't cost less than $20. For the price of about $5 shipped, I was expecting it to be a bit flimsy and roughly built, but it is definitely not. Based on the quality, I could see this being a Victorinox product, for instance. The coins load easily and can be thummed out easily, but they stay securely in place otherwise. I shook the changer as hard as I could to get them to fall out and none of them even budged. 

It is also a bit smaller than I expected and carries very well in my pocket. I don't like anything bulky in my pockets, but this is really not bad at all. It is easy to use and is already helping me get rid of my extra change.

This little gem is definitely a keeper, and it is also a real steal at the current price. No more rolling coins for me. I just wish I had discovered this thing years ago.

Dave, you must have your's by now. Are you as happy with yours?


----------



## Wingerr

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

How long did it take before you got it? Just wondering how long I should expect for my order to arrive-

I guess the only problem with this may be that you need to resupply it with the full complement of coinage after making a purchase, so you may be caught without the right amount of change on a second or third purchase. I suppose you'd need to have on hand a handful of coins that you can use to refill it after making a purchase.


----------



## avusblue

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

[ QUOTE ]
*Lurker said:*
I received my Chawly Changer last week. I have to say that I am impressed with the quality of this thing. It is really solid and looks like it could just about last a lifetime. It also looks like it couldn't cost less than $20. For the price of about $5 shipped, I was expecting it to be a bit flimsy and roughly built, but it is definitely not. Based on the quality, I could see this being a Victorinox product, for instance. The coins load easily and can be thummed out easily, but they stay securely in place otherwise. I shook the changer as hard as I could to get them to fall out and none of them even budged. 

It is also a bit smaller than I expected and carries very well in my pocket. I don't like anything bulky in my pockets, but this is really not bad at all. It is easy to use and is already helping me get rid of my extra change.

This little gem is definitely a keeper, and it is also a real steal at the current price. No more rolling coins for me. I just wish I had discovered this thing years ago.

Dave, you must have your's by now. Are you as happy with yours? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree with 100% of what you said. It's a wonderfully handy little gadget, well made, and very fairly priced. And it came in only a couple of days via 1st class mail. I plan to get another one to keep in the car for drive-thru visits.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Marty Weiner

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

I take my accumulated change to my local market and use their Coinstar. I think the fee is about 8% but who wants to deal with wrappers, etc.

My sisters boyfriend just moved and had accumulated 8 Sparkletts water bottles full of change and some $100 bills. My sister got wrappers from the bank and spent a week wrapping.

The grand total ---- $8,200 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Lurker

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Wingerr, 
You are correct, you can reload the changer with your surplus coins until they are all gone, but the real power of the Chawly Changer is that once you are down to just a few coins and you don't have enough to make the change for a purchase, the changer will ACCEPT the change from that purchase and then your coins will be organized and handy for you to give out on your NEXT purchase. It keeps your coin inventory to a bare minimum. You stop accumulating coins. You may never have more than about a dollar's worth of change ever again. 

One thing that is handy to reload the changer with your surplus coins is one of those rubber coin purses that hardware stores carry. I'm keeping a full one in my car until I go through my stock of surplus coins. Or you can just use a ziplock baggie.

I ordered mine last Monday morning. I received shipping confirmation Monday afternoon. It arrived from Missouri to North Carolina on Thursday in my mailbox well packaged. I consider that very speedy service for $1.05. I honestly can't see how this guy is making any money on this whole deal, so get them while you can.


----------



## Lurker

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Marty Weiner,

That is amazing how much change your friend had accumulated. But it just goes to show you how it builds up over time. I had a friend with a glass 5-gallon water cooler jug nearly full of change. He estimated that it had to be in the thousands of dollars. He kept it in the living room as a conversation piece. One day his house was broken in to and I think the jug was the only thing stolen. They must have been prepared with a hand truck because it was too heavy to move any other way. My own coin can was also stolen, but it only had about $75 in it.

If your friend had paid an 8% rolling fee on all that coinage using the supermarket machines, he would have paid a $656 fee. What this all means to me is that spending off your change as you get it can save you a lot of money in the long run.


----------



## Wingerr

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Well, my goal with this thing is to NEVER accept any change from the cashier - /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I don't like keeping coins the way people do, and then have to deal with them en masse after they reach the tipping point. 
So, I'll be reloading it with my own coinage whenever possible, kept in a 35mm film can.

It's like having folders in a file cabinet; it just helps to keep it organized and easily know that you have a full set of coins for any change requirement. Carry a pocketful of change and you could do that too, just like tossing your papers in a box and leafing through to find what you need. Just easier to have it organized.

I already put in my order, but haven't gotten any delivery confirmation yet, so I was just wondering how long it took-

Got the smoke one; if that's what you have, is it transparent enough to see the innards?


----------



## Lurker

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Yes, I got the smoke one also. It is cool looking. The other colors looked kind of ugly in the pictures. You can make out the innards somewhat through the plastic housing. All of the major pieces are pretty visible from the outside anyway, but you can see the springs through the plastic. There is also a schematic diagram on the website somewhere that shows how the pieces fit together.

You should get your's pretty quickly unless Walters is on vacation or something. I think it is a one-man operation. He got mine postmarked on the day I ordered it.


----------



## Wingerr

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Funny but everytime I see his name I think he should be running a chocolate factory and wear a tall top hat. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Lurker

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Wasn't that Willie Wonka in the top hat?


----------



## Wingerr

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Yup- but "Charlie Wolters" just reminds me of that for some reason (maybe because it sounds alike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif-
I got notice it was shipped just a day after ordering; just that the email got snagged by Hotmail's spam filtering- /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Wingerr

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Just got mine, and I have to admit, it's a nice little gadget- like loading a clip, but easier.
Nice setup with the plastic plunger visible on the bottom so you can immediately see at a glance if all the channels are full, or check it while it's in your pocket, without having to look. 
Though I usually use my credit card whenever possible, even for small purchases, I'll probably pay cash for a while just for an excuse to use the thing - /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I got an extra purple one just on a lark, and the color is very subdued, not garish at all, like I was expecting. Pretty dark and unobtrusive.


----------



## Marty Weiner

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

OK - you've convinced me to order a couple. I'll get a green and smoke.

The real question is - do I want the chain? It isn't the lousy 50 cents but I can't see ever using it.


----------



## Wingerr

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

I'd forgo the chain, it'd just get in the way, I'd imagine.
Certainly when loaded up, it's too weighty to leave dangling from your keys. Keep it simple..

First purchase, and what did I need to extract?? 99 cents! Go figure.. almost unloaded it all on the first shot. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I didn't make optimal use of it though- I could have ditched two nickels for one of the dimes I flipped out; always get rid of the heavy stuff first.


----------



## Lurker

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

I got the one with the keychain. The bead chain can be easily removed or replaced, so there is no downside to having it. If you get the one without the keychain, there are no holes so you can't add a lanyard later. I attached a mini clip to mine to see if that would be a handy addition.

That said, I will probably use mine without the chain installed. You can spin it around in your hand effortlessly that way to access the coins on the other side. And it carries so well in the pocket, I don't really need the mini clip.

I can't believe how fast I am going through change now. I had a big double fistfull of coins 2 weeks ago which I thought would take a month or 2 to get rid of, but it is almost completely gone already. I am about to enter the coin equilibrium stage.


----------



## Marty Weiner

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

I ordered a couple with the chain figuring that I can remove it easily.

I'll let everyone know how I like them after I use them for a while.


----------



## Chawly

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

SUPER THANKS to Lurker for starting this message string, and also to Bucky who got the string going in a positive way and for starting strings elsewhere about my Chawly Changer. I appreciate all of the comments from all of you, whether good, bad, or off-subject. No, I don't make much money on this product, but I sure have fun reading all of these messages.

I had a mold crash a while back and haven't had time to get it going after repairing the cosmetic damage. So, for right now, I'm sold out of smoke changers.

I've been wanting make a thicker changer that holds more, but it might be a long time before I get those molds made. The prototype is the same size, except it one inch thick (the Chawly Changer is 3/8 inch). It holds 10 quarters (5 of them in a cell on the bottom), 5 nickels, 6 pennies, and 7 dimes.

No, Wingerr, I don't wear a top hat. But, on bad hair days I'm told I look like Doc Brown from "Back to the Future." Him, I can relate to!

Thanks guys!
Charlie


----------



## Chawly

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Sorry, I meant the Chawly Changer is 5/8 inch thick. But, you all knew that, right? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## MR Bulk

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Welcome aboard Chawly! Hope ya like flashlights, too!

And I just ordered five of the durn things, figure they'll come in real handy.


----------



## Wingerr

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Wow, good to see ya onboard- tap into those Jigger Watts and you should get plenty 'o smoke!
Oddly, I still find it fun just idly flicking coins in and out of the thing. I suppose there's someone out there that's really good at manipulating the coins in and out of it with one hand, like casio guys that shuffle their chips around. 
Just out of curiousity, how would it hold up to a drop to pavement fully loaded? I'm don't plan to test it, but since it looks rather Lexan-ish, how would it fare?


----------



## hyeTotum

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Welp, I just took the plunge /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif (so to speak) and I'm _on the hook_ for three of 'em......

BTW, it took every fiber of my being to resist ordering the McGill Coin Changer with Black Vinyl Bumpers at the same time!!! (Every newsstand and trolley-car operator in the fifties had one!!!) Soooooo Metro-Retro! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Chawly

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Wingerr,

In reference to your question,

"Just out of curiousity, how would it hold up to a drop to pavement fully loaded? I'm don't plan to test it, but since it looks rather Lexan-ish, how would it fare?"

When I got fifty drops from waist-high on concrete, fully loaded, without breaking, then I knew I had found the right plastic. It was chipped, scuffed, and ugly, but the ledges still were there to hold in the coins. So, then I threw it down as hard as I could. Remarkably, the parts separated, but didn't break.

The plastic is an elastomer modified acrylic. A pure acrylic would be much prettier, but it would shatter. The elastomers make this plastic a little foggy, but it has the long life (without discoloring) of acrylic.

The buttons are made of high-impact styrene.


----------



## Wingerr

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Good to know, thanks! 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Bucky

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

[ QUOTE ]
*Chawly said:*
SUPER THANKS to Lurker for starting this message string, and also to Bucky who got the string going in a positive way and for starting strings elsewhere about my Chawly Changer. I appreciate all of the comments from all of you, whether good, bad, or off-subject. No, I don't make much money on this product, but I sure have fun reading all of these messages.

Thanks guys!
Charlie 

[/ QUOTE ]

A quality guy and a quality product. Someone who patents his own original idea then tries to produce and sell the product himself, deserves as much free publicity as possible if you ask me.

I hope this thread has put your name out there just that little bit more and I am glad to see you on this forum.

Bucky


----------



## Lurker

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Thanks for the input, Charlie. And thanks for the great changer and great service! I wish you much success. These things are terrific. I am going to keep you in mind whenever I need gifts.


----------



## Aloft

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

I've got a McGill coin changer. . . the one shown on the same web page as the Chawley Changer. If you want to make an impression (whether bad or good, I don't know!), just start pumping out coins using the McGill. The cashier probably won't forget you. . . I got mine when I was defense for a chief's initiation (you Navy and Coast Guard types will know what I'm talking about) and the Master at Arms was quite impressed. Got it 20 years ago, and it's a bit rusty but still works great.


----------



## paulr

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

If I accumulate a lot of change I just go slightly out of my way to spend it. For example if I spend $1.63 at the store I'll pull out a handful of change and count out the exact amount, rather than handing over a couple of dollar bills and getting back yet more change. This method doesn't slow anything down (it takes you a little longer to pay but you don't have to wait to get change back) and you get rid of change fairly quickly. The idea of carrying a coin changing gizmo seems silly to me. I've seen some counting machines in banks where you just dump in a bucket full of mixed coins and the machine automatically sorts and rolls them, and that would be fun to have at home, but I certainly don't feel like I need one.


----------



## Chawly

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

[ QUOTE ]
*Bucky said:*

... Someone who patents his own original idea then tries to produce and sell the product himself, deserves as much free publicity as possible if you ask me....

Bucky 

[/ QUOTE ]

Once again, thanks for the kind words. But, here you've given a great opportunity for me to change the subject. You might have noticed that the patent is no longer mentioned on my Web site. Also, the patent number is no longer on the Chawly Changers. That's because the Patent Office charges a very large maintenance fee on patents every four years. And, each fee is much larger than the last. My patent wasn't paying for itself, so I stopped paying maintenance and let it expire. We grow up with the impression that if you invent something and patent it, you will be an instant millionaire. But, the truth is that companies don't care to purchase private inventors' patents. In order for them to be interested, you would have to first make a large fortune with your invention, and then become famous with it. One customer of mine said he invented stuff and wrote patents for the company he worked for, and all he got out of it was a paycheck. What he needs to know is that that is as good as it gets in most cases. I think that his situation is really great. Imagine being able to spend your time creating stuff and getting paid for it too!

As for my situation, I'm not independently wealthy, I'm just independently impoverished! But, since freedom was always more interesting to me than money, I guess I'm on my way to what I've always been after.


----------



## paulr

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Hey Chawly, you might look for Don Lancaster's book "The Incredible Secret Money Machine" (available printed or in web form on his site, Google for it). He's an electronics entrepreneur whose take on the patent system is that it's more trouble than it's worth, and you should just go ahead and make your product. He gives lots of sound advice about how to make and market stuff economically. He's a little weird about some things, but quite fun to read.

http://www.tinaja.com/ Don's site.


----------



## Lurker

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Charlie, that's interesting about your patent. I always thought a patent was like a license to print money, too. I guess the best way to protect your product is to make it better, market it better and provide it at a better price than any competitor would want to. Based on the absence of competition, you must be doing it right. I am surprised that a store like Brookstone or The Sharper Image hasn't picked up this product from you.

The high-capacity pocket changer you mentioned sounds neat. The original is serving me beautifully, but if I paid tolls or fed parking meters a lot, I could see the extra capacity being very handy.


----------



## klattman

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

I'm hoping that Brookstone etc. do not get a hold of this idea, because if the patent really has expired, they won't help our poor inventor at all. (Then they can probably stop him from making them and then charge 20-25 bucks at their stores.)

Chawly, I will be buying these things as gifts for a long time, and I am very interested in the extra capacity version. Do keep us posted in the future.


----------



## Chawly

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Thanks paulr, Lurker, and klattman. It's interesting you should mention Brookstone. I sent them a sample Chawly Changer about eight years ago. I was hoping they might want to distribute them. They didn't get back to me. When I called them, a secretary connected me to the appropriate person, but he put me on his answering machine. He never got back to me. Maybe I was too smalltime for them to be interested, maybe my wholesale price was too high, or maybe I insulted the dispenser they sold when I referred to it. Their dispenser had the same basic shape as the Chawly, but it was larger, twice as thick, and all of the cells could hold quarters. It only came in black, it used the old crescent-ledge system, and it sold for $8. I don't know why they don't sell it anymore.


----------



## paulr

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

I really wouldn't worry about the patent stuff. This doesn't seem like a high volume enough product to get a big predatory corporation's appetite in gear. Look at the McGill changer on Chawly's website. I remember those things from when I was a little kid, so any patents on them have long since expired. And yet they still make and sell them and the market for them is probably about the same as it has always been.

Here's Don Lancaster's famous article against bothering with patents:
http://www.tinaja.com/glib/casagpat.pdf

And a larger collection of such articles:
http://www.tinaja.com/glib/newpats.pdf


----------



## hyeTotum

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

A One-Word Product Review: _AWESOME_!!!

Elaborating...... Colors are ultra-retro -- sorta 50's "bakelite-looking." (The Aqua and Red are _killer_.....) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif Highest quality -- very professional -- _not junk_!!! Extremely handy and well thought-out. One of these will be EDC with me from now on! I highly recommend these for gifts to _anyone_!

Thanks, Chawly. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## knickknack

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Has anyone tried this with Canadian coins yet? I suspect it would work, I think the penny, nickel, dime, and quarter are the same diameters.

Chawly, your website says no international shipments, but would you consider shipping to Canada? I was rolling some coins just now, and wishing I could get one.


----------



## Lurker

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

I'm sure Chawly can answer this better than I can and his website states that they are for US coins only, but it is my recollection that Canadian coins are the same size as US coins. I think I have some Canadian coins at home-- I'll try to dig them up and try them in my changer and let you know how it works.

I think your Canadian $1 coins will be a problem, but it would help with the other coins (assuming they would fit).


----------



## Lurker

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Hey Charlie, that's too bad about your reception at Brookstone. This is exactly the kind of product I would expect to find there. A rare item you never knew you needed until you found one. Maybe they would give it a closer look now that they don't currently offer one of their own.


----------



## klattman

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

[ QUOTE ]
*hyeTotum said:*
A One-Word Product Review: _AWESOME_!!!

Elaborating...... Colors are ultra-retro -- sorta 50's "bakelite-looking." (The Aqua and Red are _killer_.....) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif Highest quality -- very professional -- _not junk_!!! Extremely handy and well thought-out. One of these will be EDC with me from now on! I highly recommend these for gifts to _anyone_!

Thanks, Chawly. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


I agree, I've been using this like crazy and it's much faster paying exact than waiting for the teller to count out change. I will never have to roll coins again. It's good to see such a well designed and thought-out product for a great price. Thanks Chawley!

Also, I guess it's true that this is too small for some big company to take over, but that's good for us and the many people we tell about such a fantastic product.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Chawly

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Hey, you guys are FANTASTIC!

knickknack: I never measured any foreign coins to see if they would fit.
Lurker might be right about Canadian coins being the same size as US coins, but I can't warranty the product for fitting other coins. Like he said, the dollar coin is probably not going to fit. You also should compare coin thickness. If you want to try a Chawly Changer, email me at:
[email protected]
and I'll work something out.


----------



## Lurker

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

I found some Canadian quarters and a dime from my last trip to Canada in 1995. They seem identical in both diameter and thickness to the US coins and they work fine in my Chawly Changer. I don't know about the pennies and nickels, but I am almost certain they are also the same. You should give one a try.


----------



## AlphaTea

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Canadian coins are very common in this part of NY (Rochester) and all of the ones I have tried fit just fine. Loonies and Toonies wont work.


----------



## Lurker

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

I just wanted to post an update after a few months using the Chawly Changer. It has held up great - still looks brand new. It has also proven to work very well. I have long since run out of excess coins and am finding it very easy to keep my stock down to just a few coins. This was a great $6 investment. No more rolling coins for me.


----------



## Wingerr

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Ha, I'm done with my coins and now working on my girlfriend's stash - That's okay, she prefers to use all my bills instead. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Couldn't get her to use the holder; she's just a hoarder and just prefers to accumulate jarfuls of coins.


----------



## jamesraykenney

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

There is one good thing about hording coins....
That has saved me from going without food the last few days of the month more than once...


----------



## Marty Weiner

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

Free bump for the Chawly Changer.

Everytime I pull it out to dispense a coin, the clerk says something like "Wow, where did you get that?".

I'm going to order a couple more tonight to give as stocking stuffers.

Marty


----------



## Wingerr

*Re: Anybody have a "Chawly Changer" coin dispenser?*

Blast from the past, jogged by a post on EDC items- looks like not too many people walk around with one, preferring the jingle.
I see it now has molded-in letters instead of the stickers- the stickers don't seem to be any problem though; I was wondering if they would eventually wear through or peel off, and they just don't. No doubt helped by the recess they sit in, but still surprisingly durable. No planned obsolescence here-


----------



## D.J.-Wolf

*Re: Anybody have a "Chawly Changer" coin dispenser?*

Thank you. When my old computer crashed, I lost a lot of info, one being the name and addy of this little gizmo.


----------



## rangemaster

*Re: Anybody have a "Chawly Changer" coin dispenser?*

I've carried one for years, constantly get comments on it from cashiers "That's really cool/neat, where did you get it?" etc. I keep a divided container for the excess change in a drawer in the house and "reload" the thing as required. You quickly miss it if you don't put it in your pocket in the morning.


----------



## Bill_Jameson

*Re: Anybody have a "Chawly Changer" coin dispenser?*

I got a couple of Chawley Changers back in 2004, when this thread was new. They worked well, but I've gone back to my plastic squeeze purse. Old habit. The reason for posting is that I've got a reprint of the 1902 Sears Roebuck Catalog, and somewhere in there is the exact duplicate of the Chawley Changer. Probably worked as well.


----------



## Aloft

*Re: Anybody have a "Chawly Changer" coin dispenser?*

I never owned a Chawley Changer, but I did manage to find one of those metal change dispensers like new paper carriers used to carry. It cost me considerably more, but it's kind of cool to push the buttons and dispense coins. In fact, that's why I got it...I was defense counsel for a Chief's Initiation in the US Coast Guard (all you Navy and CG folks will understand), and the "Judge" liked the sound of those coins jingling out so much, he "fined" me several more times just to hear it. You don't see these metal ones around much anymore, and they're bigger and heavy than the Chawley, but quick to dispense exact change.

I know someone who works for Coinstar, the company that produces the big green machines in many supermarkets. The fee is 8.9% . . . I used to think that was expensive, but after rolling several hundred dollars worth of coins, writing my account number on them, and hauling them to the bank, I use Coinstar exclusively now. Plus, there are several deals where you get charged NO FEE if you use the money to recharge a Starbucks Card or something similar. In fact, I think at the Albertson's Coinstar machines, you can get a gift card for Amazon.com for no fee. If you have a bank that does this for free . . . you're lucky, but don't wait to turn in your coins, these deals are disappearing fast!


----------



## Wingerr

*Re: Anybody have a "Chawly Changer" coin dispenser?*

A friend of mine just took is bucket of coins to Commerce Bank and got back some $189 in change. It's supposed to be free, but if they gave him 75% of his money, I doubt he'd have a clue. Then again, he's a bit of a Rainman, so maybe he would. 
Don't know why people like to hoard the coins until they need to take them in en masse. It's a much bigger hassle doing that than simply using the change as you pay. Force of habit, I suppose.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

*Re: Anybody have a "Chawly Changer" coin dispenser?*

I ordered a Chawly and a McGill on the 21st. The Chawly isn't here yet, but the McGill is, taking a mere 4 days from order to arrival. The McGill is a solid work of engineering. It is made of steel and thick plastic. Unfortunately, it's not, shall we say, something that the well-to-do might carry around on the job - my mom gasped and covered her mouth when she saw it. I think she was surprised as opposed to upset, though.


----------



## nerys

*Re: Anybody have a \"Chawly Changer\" coin dispenser*

If you guys have a Commerce bank anywhere near you they have a machine to count your money it prints a receipt and you goto a teller to get your money. They do not take a cut you get all of it. As for coin dispensers. I used to have this awesome device I used at work. metal tube with funnel on top. You put your hand underneath and pull the lever and it dispenses 4 quarters per pull. It has worn out and is no longer repairable. Any suggestions on where I can get another or something like it ?


----------



## me2xv

*Re: Anybody have a "Chawly Changer" coin dispenser?*

I think fishing around in your pocket for exact change is a hassle and it makes the person at the register a little annoyed. I am looking at "The Chawly Changer" and I think it's a good idea. I don't know how bulky it would be in your pocket, but for $6.00 I would get one and try it out. If it doesn't work out well in my pocket, I will put it in the car.

I place my coin change in a glass jar and at the end of the year I take it to the nearest CoinStar for counting. I take the money as an e-gift card, so I don't have to pay for counting. It works out very well and it is so much better than wrapping them all and taking them to the bank (which the maximum limit for rolled coins is $5 a month at my bank). On average, I accumulate about $50 in loose coins per year.


----------



## BruiseLee

*Re: Anybody have a "Chawly Changer" coin dispenser?*

I know this is an old thread, but I just bought my 12th Chawley Changer! I originally bought 6, but my friends, even my sister, ended up liking them, so I stupidly ended up giving all 6 away! So, I just placed my second order for 6. I get positive comments quite often from cashiers who ask about them. I've corresponded with the inventor, who is a very nice, intelligent man. I got my second shipment of changers within 3 days of placing my order. They were meticulously wrapped. In fact, everything about Chawley's operation seems extremely detail/quality oriented. It is definitely my preferred way to carry/deal with change. I used my old ones for years, never had one break, or even show any significant signs of wear. Definitely well worth the money.


----------



## Wingerr

*Re: Anybody have a "Chawly Changer" coin dispenser?*



BruiseLee said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I just bought my 12th Chawley Changer!


And getting older still- Got another comment from a cashier yesterday saying how neat it was, asking where I got it and luckily the website was imprinted on the back so I showed him. Had to go to the website to make sure it was still working, and it was- Only had four to start, left with one after giving away the others. My smoke version actually got smoke on it from a house fire but it's still working same as before.


----------

